# Pelvic Exam



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

I hate pelvic examinations. A week ago I had to renew my Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo pills. As my company changed health insurers I called the insurance to see if they would approve the prescription. They told me that I would require an evaluation from one of the doctors on the plan. Of course my present doctor was not on the plan so I had to make an appointment with one of the doctors in the plan. There were limitted female OB/GYN doctors and the only local ones were males. In short I had to make an appointment with a male OB/GYN. On the day of the appoinment I got all my records in order to present them to doctor (Type and dates of prescriptions, Blood Test Results, etc.).

To my surprise the doctor said he would rerun whatever testing he deemed necessary. As part of the pre exam evaluation I had to fill out a detailed medical histoty which asked questions about sexual history and included questions regarding oral and anal sex. And that was not the end, after undressing, I was left in a cold room with only a paper gown. After about 15 minutes the doctor walked in and asked more questions. He asked the frequency of oral/anal sex. By this time I was pissed and told him that those questions were private and he had no need to know.

I guess that was a big mistake, because the pelvic exam turned to be one from hell:
1. He had very little regards to my privacy (I was left on the table with my feet in stirrups and the cover sheet above my knees, while he went looking for one of the nurses). I even think he left the door partially opened.
2. During the examination he never warned me what was coming; he just inserted a cold speculum and fingers without letting me prepare.
3. He performed a rectal exam which seemed to last longer than necessary.

I got my prescription and ran out. This is one doctor that I will never see again!


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, I know pelvic exams aren't pleasant under the best circumstances, but yours seems like it was not only crude (WTF is with the questions? I've NEVER been asked those types of personal questions by my doctor, sexual history yes, but nothing in detail) but really invasive and awful. I'm sorry you experienced that, and it's good to hear you won't ever go back to that doctor again. 

My favorite OB/GYN is male, and I never felt weird or felt he was unproffesional in anyways. But I did have a traumatic experience with one of the female GYN's, who lacked any type of bedside manners with patients. 

Ugh, again that's terrible and sorry you went through that crap.


----------



## cafedoc123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow. That is a bad story. The questions are suspiciously inappropriate. And a nurse should be in the room, no ifs, ands, or buts.

You should talk with the office manager first. Make sure that they follow up with you; an apology from the physician is good place to start. If you are not satisfied with their response, by all means consider contacting the State medical board.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow! That's awful.

I've had exams from male doctors and the nurse is standing in the room before anything happens. I've never been asked the frequency of different types of sex. I've been asked about what kinds of protection I've used, whether my period is regular, if I'm experiencing any new symptoms, etc. All normal stuff during a pelvic exam. The doctors warn about the cold speculum, they use lube and they go slow. 

Your pelvic exam should be reported. It was crude, rude, and unprofessional. I'm mad on your behalf. Heck, I would call the hospital or practice on your behalf if you gave me the number.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm with everyone else, you need to report that. 

Ive had more people give me a pelvic exam than I care to think about, only one of them was rude, and all she did was lecture me about not using condoms with my fiance, and leave me in pain for 3hrs after. I thought that was pushing it. 

I can not believe having to go through all those questions, that kind of treatment, how embarrassing! you should be angry, and he should be in trouble for that kind of conduct.


----------



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

Well. I reported him to my GP and to the insurance company. So far I've heard nada. For my next exam I will go back to my old gyno and just pay extra out of pocket!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ok, the one thing I noticed that really flew out at me... rectal exam? I have NEVER had a rectal exam during a pelvic exam! When did they start doing that???

Yes, I noticed the rest of the things stated, but everyone else covered those well.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Because of the increased risk of throat cancer from oral and the potential weakening / damage to the rectum and sphincter muscles from anal, I think those questions were relevant... However, the rest of the examination sounded a disaster, OP, and I'd be looking for a new doctor!


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

I curious to know if you answered his extremely personal questions. Either on the written on the form or oral.


----------



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

I was pissed and told him that those questions were private and he had no need to know.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I probably would have told him, it takes at least dinner and a few bottles of wine and some flowers before you can ask such questions.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, I am glad I am a man, that exam sounds, highly intrusive. I would also make big time complaints to your insurer and advise them of the consultants they are choosing to use.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

That needs to be reported to the state medical board. Thowe are inappropriate questions period.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I have found that female doctors have been much more rough and unsympathetic. 

My male doctor warms the speculum, speaks soothingly during the Pap and uses only one finger to examine my ovaries. The nurse always grabs my hand so I can squeeze hers. I am blessed to have found such caring medical professionals.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Lon said:


> wow, I am glad I am a man, that exam sounds, highly intrusive. I would also make big time complaints to your insurer and advise them of the consultants they are choosing to use.


First...that exam isn't the norm. And glad the OP is getting it taken care of.

Second, Lon... you said you're glad you're an man and that the exam sounds highly intrusive... Ummm... two words for you: prostate exam. From what I've been told, that can be quite intrusive as well. Tho, not as bad as this particular ODD pelvic exam!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> First...that exam isn't the norm. And glad the OP is getting it taken care of.
> 
> Second, Lon... you said you're glad you're an man and that the exam sounds highly intrusive... Ummm... two words for you: prostate exam. From what I've been told, that can be quite intrusive as well. Tho, not as bad as this particular ODD pelvic exam!


yeah those are a couple years away for me, haven't had one before. Though, when it comes to backdoor play in an intimate sexual relationship I think I'm quite "receptive" to that, lol. (just not so hot when its a physician, regardless of gender)


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Last time I had a prostate exam, I told my doctor that I was hurt that he didn't take me out for dinner and drinks first.


----------

